# where can i get freebsd 9...



## d_mon (Jul 24, 2010)

in what link can i get freebsd 9-CURRENT for i386?

bye!


----------



## vivek (Jul 24, 2010)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/


----------



## fairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are too rarely updated to be useful except when one expects stability out of (doh) -current snapshots. There are daily snapshots with build logs on allbsd.org: http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/. It's the way to go if you expect bleeding edge and you want to test new features that were added a few days (not months) ago.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2010)

And of course, there's always csup.


----------



## d_mon (Jul 24, 2010)

vivek said:
			
		

> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/



well...if u see all is about *'ia64'*

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201007/


----------



## d_mon (Jul 24, 2010)

fairy said:
			
		

> http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/



what the hell *head* mean?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2010)

head = CURRENT.


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't mean to squash your enthusiasm but if you are having to ask these level of questions, I would really recommend you spend time with a stable release (8.1 was just announced) rather than using the very unstable, might break any moment CURRENT. It's bleeding edge. We really do mean it too.


----------



## vivek (Jul 25, 2010)

head == current == version 9 (as of July, 25). I also recommend stable for daily usage for server or desktop. Current is for advanced users who knowns how to get around or test new features and report bugs etc.


----------



## d_mon (Jul 25, 2010)

well...downloaded *pc-bsd 8.1*-to install- free but...got problems at boot: 

1-boot installer(default)get an screen 'green' distorted x(

2-boot installer with APCI disabled --> enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:

7-RUN X in vesa mode --> idem than 2.

what to do?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 25, 2010)

1... does the green screen go away when you toggle, say,
the caps lock on/off?  If so it might be a screensaver.
2... "enter full pathname" (what were the other errors
if any? )
Maybe you should try the pc-bsd forums? They might have
a sticky with screenshots telling the correct sequence.
...
BTW I installed 8.1-RC2 and it hung at detecting the
hard disk.  with a "verbose boot" I discovered that
it was a conflict between the CDR and a pccard in the
laptop, solved by removing the pccard.


----------



## d_mon (Jul 26, 2010)

what do u talking about? what a screensaver??

after all the boot process seems to start the installer instead appears a screen full of lines...

i'm getting sikl of this BSD's systems...people just say go pc-forums,go free-forums,go x forums,go y forums...

what to put after *enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:* TO START THE INSTALLATION?


----------



## d_mon (Jul 26, 2010)

*sick(i meant)

i downloaded boot only pc-bsd


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2010)

You may be needing an install guide
*with_screenshots* to proceed.  
the web search:
...
freebsd sysinstall screenshot
...
turned up a few, one at
http://www.raiden.net/articles.....
..."articles...
...linux/freebsd...
..."my experiences with installing v8..."

about installing freebsd v8.
(I've seen a few other sites 
similar, but they are written down
scattered in other notes.)  You
can follow one of those guides when
installing and then post about
where exactly the install needs to
proceed from, or any error messages
or questions.


----------



## d_mon (Jul 26, 2010)

what to put after enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh ??????

ain't got TIME for asking around the web about this situation!

not the same pc than free?

how's possible nobody knows about: *enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh*???


----------



## adamk (Jul 26, 2010)

You should not be asked "enter the full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh" during the installation process.  If you are, there is a problem. 

What happens if you just hit enter and then type 'exit' at the next prompt?  Does the installation continue?

Adam


----------



## gilinko (Jul 26, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> what to put after enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh ??????
> 
> ain't got TIME for asking around the web about this situation!
> 
> ...



If you _ain't got time_ to look for solutions, then I don't think freebsd is right for you and that you initially asked for the 9-CURRENT source is another indication that you have strayed a bit far from what you can handle.

Obviously something has gone wrong, and the system asks you for the path to your preferred shell or just hit enter for the default shell(/bin/sh). The error message is pretty self explanatory.

Does the MD5 signatures for your downloaded boot iso match that of the one published? Is there something wrong with the cd(ie make another copy/use virtualbox)? Is the iso not extracted correctly or are you not using the correct version for your hardware(ie i386 or amd64 for intel/amd type CPU's).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2010)

"enter full pathname of shell" usually means 
the operating system did not load enough to
do anything useful, and needs "fixing" to 
boot properly into (usual, sysinstall, desktop, etc.)
That is why I suggested following a guide.
....
You will need patience later on... unless installing
a desktop-ready system. For example, to setup PPP
(dialing a modem)
windows 98... 2 weeks
freebsd 2004 v5.X  ... 2 weeks.
.... 
is how long those tasks took me.
(Almost as long just this past year setting up
wpa_supplicant.conf)


----------



## d_mon (Jul 26, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> You should not be asked "enter the full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh" during the installation process.  If you are, there is a problem.
> 
> What happens if you just hit enter and then type 'exit' at the next prompt?  Does the installation continue?



ok...if i hit 'enter' and then type 'exit' the installation continues(talking about *boot installer with APCI*)but unfortunatly appears a screen with little lines,the same with *run X in vesa mode*

*boot installer(default)* leads me to a screen with lines...


----------



## chalbersma (Jul 26, 2010)

What is your graphics hardware?


----------



## d_mon (Jul 26, 2010)

intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV processor to I/O controller-2560


----------



## d_mon (Jul 27, 2010)

?



> Don't get FreeBSD: It will fail miserably at being what you want it to be.



x(


----------



## d_mon (Jul 28, 2010)

talking about 9-CURRENT: it is equivalent to debian unstable(aka 'sid') or testing('squeeze')?

i think is comparable to sid[am i right?]...


----------



## gordon@ (Jul 29, 2010)

As I said above, CURRENT is unstable and possibly broken at any given time. I really don't recommend your first experience with FreeBSD to be CURRENT.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm, where have you even heard about 9?

FreeBSD download page only really mentions 8.1 and PC-BSD is only at 8.1.

Sure, there is "kinda" a 9, but you can think of it as a a development version which is not suitable for the average user, and certainly not for production use.

The same reason why ebay.com is not using Windows Server 2015. (Because it isn't released or supported yet)

My suggestion is have another look at the FreeBSD website and continue from there.

Have fun.


----------



## lily (Jul 29, 2010)

It's much less broken than experimental branches (perforce/svn/git) that are from time to time integrated into /head and is *expected* to work. Occasionally things break even in /stable. But I agree for a first experience there are may be too many issues that'd you waste your time resolving, you'd better start from /release or /releng.

From a description of Debian branches I think it's more close to unstable/sid. But I'm not sure how often things break there.


----------



## d_mon (Jul 29, 2010)

thx! and YEP debian SID is fine(i was unstable user many time)


----------



## d_mon (Jul 30, 2010)

1- is not solved! who put it solved?

2- it is correct FreeBSD-9.0-HEAD-20100730-JPSNAP-i386-disc1.iso           30-Jul-2010 12:20  435M... i mean just *435 mb*?
http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/i386/9.0-HEAD-20100730-JPSNAP/cdrom/

3-





> What is your graphics hardware?


intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV processor to I/O controller-2560

[point3]that's why i said no solved!

x(


----------



## adamk (Jul 30, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> 2- it is correct FreeBSD-9.0-HEAD-20100730-JPSNAP-i386-disc1.iso           30-Jul-2010 12:20  435M... i mean just *435 mb*?
> http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/i386/9.0-HEAD-20100730-JPSNAP/cdrom/



Sure, why would you think it's not correct?

Adam


----------



## d_mon (Jul 30, 2010)

u r right! i confused with live cd's(u no the media is 600/650/700mb)


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 30, 2010)

The snapshot isos probably don't have any 3rd-party packages, nor documentation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, d_mon used the Comic Sans font. Speechless.

BTW, the original question has long been answered, hence: solved. New topic? Start new thread. Simple.


----------



## HaydenHarnet (Aug 1, 2010)

i don't know there is freebsd 9 yet.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 1, 2010)

of course there is! 

http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/


----------



## gordon@ (Aug 1, 2010)

HaydenHarnet said:
			
		

> i don't know there is freebsd 9 yet.



To be clear, the 9 branch is in development and is not ready for production use.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 4, 2010)

lily said:
			
		

> From a description of Debian branches I think it's more close to unstable/sid



well...i think could be like this:

fbsd 7.3-release = stable(leny) branch
fbsd 8-release = testing(squeeze)
fbsd 8-stable = unstable(sid)
fbsd 9-current = xperimental

comparing to debian...


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> well...i think could be like this:
> 
> fbsd 7.3-release = stable(leny) branch
> fbsd 8-release = testing(squeeze)
> ...



They aren't direct analogues, but that's not too bad.

Something like:

7.3-RELEASE   lenny
8.1-RELEASE
              squeeze
8-STABLE
              sid


-CURRENT

might be closer, but in reality, debian just uses a pre-packaged kernel (that others have *ostensibly* tested) & their brand of userland in various states of disorder, where FreeBSD is developed as a kernel-world unit & the 3rd party applications are _caveat emptor_ (sometimes _cave canem_ too), with the various branches being essentially:

-RELEASE = (hopefully) production ready, 3rd party applications are expected to be fully functional here
-STABLE  = the API isn't (usually) going to shift under your feet, but it might have some broken areas
-CURRENT = it's supposed to work, but since this is where the real changes go first, it might not (also none of your third party applications are at all guaranteed to work).


----------



## lily (Aug 4, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> fbsd 9-current = xperimental


No. There are experimental branches in FreeBSD. Some examples: pjd_zfs in perforce, clangbsd in svn[1]. Private branches (those under /user) are usually not guaranteed to work.

[1] I've omitted git and mercurial examples since they're usually hosted not under freebsd.org domain. And besides gitorious I don't know any place where the repository is shared between several developers.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 6, 2010)

could be a problem if i use opera 10.60 +, chromium the latest,let's say flux as wm? talking about 9-current...most folks say that is possible no to work some soft on 9...


----------



## lily (Aug 7, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> most folks say that is possible no to work some soft on 9...


It's a matter of higher probability. Things break occasionally and fixed a few days/weeks after[1]. If you don't like it then /head is not for you.

Besides, kernel is *expected* to be backwards compatible with userland. So, proprietary blobs compiled for old releases should work on new ones after installing compat libraries (e.g. misc/compat4x).

[1] but some bugs go unnoticed straight to /stable if no one reports


----------

